# Late Notice Maryland Herf



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Watching football today in the SKins room. My wife is going to some type of make up party at a friends house. Her friends husband is a cigar smoker too and is coming over here to smoke some stogies, drink some beer and watch the games. 

Any Marylanders want to join us? PM me.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=596426#post596426


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the offer, but I cant make it today. It is my brother in laws bday. Enjoy the smokes and beer, and I hoep we destroy the Eagles today


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I cant make it today. It is my brother in laws bday. Enjoy the smokes and beer, and I hoep we destroy the Eagles today


Sorry for the late notice. I just realized I would be home alone today watching the games with our two little dogs.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I merged your threads, no need to post a link to the herf Forum in the All Cigar Lounge.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I merged your threads, no need to post a link to the herf Forum in the All Cigar Lounge.


Thanks for the help


----------

